# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi > خبر: برنامه ی صندوق قرض الحسنه

## K.Mohammadreza

سلام به همه برنامه نویسان مخصوصا برنامه نویسان دلفی.
یک برنامه بعنوان پروژه برای کارهای یک صندوق قرض الحسنه بصورت بسیار مبتدی نوشتم. البته مربوط به صندوق قرض الحسنه ای می شود که در مساجد و هیئت ها احداث می شوند و به مردم وام قرض الحسنه می دهند فعلا برنامه اجرائی آن را قرار می دهم ان را دانلود و امتحان کنید اگر سورس آن را خواستید پیام بدهید.  تنها نکته ای که در مورد این برنامه می توانم بگویم این است که تماما با استفاده از دستورات اس کیو ال کار می کند و در ماژول این برنامه تنها یک کامپوننت AdoCommand و یک ADOQuery وجود دارد و تمام عملکرد برنامه فقط با همین دو کامپوننت انجام می شود. می توانید این برنامه را از آدرس زیر دریافت کنید: 
http://www.MegaShare.com/835851

----------


## shahin16

با سلام پروژه ای که گذاشتید 2 تا مشکل داره 1- کلمات فارسی را با علامت سوال نشون می ده و2- یوزر پسورد هم می پرسه,,, اگه لطف کنید سورس را هم به روی ایمیلم بفرستید ممنون می شم
shahin.kh16@live.com

----------


## as13851365

برنامه خوبی نوشتی ولی 

1 ) برنامه مانند داس تک کاره است یعنی وقتی که می خواهی واریز به حساب داشته باشی دیگه نمی تونی به قسمت های دیگه دسترسی داشته باشی و باید حتما این کار را یا تمام کنید و یا لغو کنید تا قسمت های دیگه قابل دسترسی باشه .

2 ) پنجره ها قابل جابه جایی نیستن که این هم به نظر من یک عیب برای برنامه است 

3 ) قابلیت پرینت نداره 

4 ) اگر مابین منو ها حرکت کنید یعنی به عبارتی وقتی که زیر منوهای مشتری و ... رو باز می کنید و همان طور ماوس را می برید تا آخر وقتی به منوی خروج می رسید رویداد Onclick آن اجرا می شه ( به خاطر استفاده از اسکین ) به نظر من منوی خروج رو حذق کنی بهتر است .

5 ) در قسمت انتخاب تاریخ هم چون شما از کامپوننت Solar_Calenda (آقای خرسندی)استفاده کردید ( که با کامپوننت VCLSkin مشکل داره ) هنگامی که بخواهید تاریخ رو عوض کنید هر از کاهی پیغام عدم دسترسی به حافظه رو می ده 

6 ) بهتر بود که برنامه پسورد پیش فرض نداشته باشه و اگر کاربر خواست به برنامه پسورد دهد در ضمن اگه برنامه را به صورت چند یوز می نوشتید خیلی خوب می شد

حال این ها نکته نظراتی بود که به نظر من اومد 
ولی برنامه ی خوبی نوشتی با این که نمی دونم چند سال است دلفی کار می کنید ولی برنامه خوبی نوشتید .

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

سورس نرم افزار را امروز قرار ميدم تا همه استفاده کنن. 
در مورد اون دوستمون هم که نوشته بود تمام کلمات فارسي علامت ؟ شدن بايد عرض کنم که تنظميات زبان فارسي بدرستي روي کامپيوترتون انجام نشده و در مورد دوست بعدي که هم انتقاد داشتن بايد عرض کنم که من چون برنامه تحت داس زياد نوشتم عادت دارم و در ثاني کاربراني که با برنامه ها کار مي کنند اکثر سواد کامپيوتري بالاي ندارن و با کليک روي قسمت هاي ديگر فرم باعث مخفي شدن فرم مي شوند و سعي در نمايش مجدد فرم مي کنند. در مورد پرينت هم بايد عرض کنم که نسخه فروشي نيست بلکه آموزشي است و در مورد بقيه انتقادات هم بايد عرض کنم که سليقه اي درست شده نه بضورت استاندارد
و اما سورس

----------


## K.Mohammadreza

کد يونيت NumberToStr

unit NumberToStr;
interface
uses
 Dialogs, Windows, Messages, StdCtrls, Classes, Forms, SysUtils;
  function GetNumber(Str: String): String;
  function Set3Digit(StrSource: String): String;
  procedure _3Digit(var MyEdit: TEdit; TNfEditChange: TNotifyEvent);
implementation
uses StrUtils;
//*******************************TortriX Software*******************************
function GetNumber(Str: String): String;
var
 I: Integer;
begin
 Result := '';
 for I := 1 to Length(Str) do
  if(Str[I] in ['0'..'9'])then
   Result := Result + Str[I];
end;
//*******************************TortriX Software*******************************
function Set3Digit(StrSource: String): String;
var
  i, j: Integer;
begin
  Result := '';
  StrSource := GetNumber(StrSource);  
  j := 0;
  for i := Length(StrSource) downto 1 do
   begin
    Result := StrSource[i] + Result;
    Inc(j);
    if((j mod 3) = 0)and(i <> 1)then
     Result := ',' + Result;
   end;
end;
//*******************************TortriX Software*******************************
procedure _3Digit(var MyEdit: TEdit; TNfEditChange: TNotifyEvent);
begin
 MyEdit.OnChange  := nil;
  MyEdit.Text     := Set3Digit(MyEdit.Text);
  MyEdit.SelStart := Length(MyEdit.Text);
 MyEdit.OnChange  := TNfEditChange;
end;
//*******************************TortriX Software*******************************
end.

----------


## ab1000

سلام بنده صفر کیلومتر هستم (ولی علاقه مند به دلفی ) لطفا چگونه این یونیت کد رو به برنامه اضافه کنم

----------


## ab1000

بابا ایول یکی هم به داد ما برسه

----------


## Batman

> سلام بنده صفر کیلومتر هستم (ولی علاقه مند به دلفی ) لطفا چگونه این یونیت کد رو به برنامه اضافه کنم


شما یه یونیت باز کن(مثلا یونیت 1) و سپس کدها رو به یونیت اضافه کن و بعد برو به یونیتی که میخوای از این کدها استفاده کنی(مثلا یونیت 2) و بعد از منوی file گزینه use unit رو انتخاب کن و بعد هم یونیتت(یونیت 1) رو اضافه کن.و در نهایت هم میتونی از توابع داخل یونیت(یونیت 1)استفاده کنی.
موفق باشید.

----------


## ab1000

سلام لطف کنید سورس رو رفع اشکال کنید و بزارین تو سایت ممنون

----------


## ab1000

> شما یه یونیت باز کن(مثلا یونیت 1) و سپس کدها رو به یونیت اضافه کن و بعد برو به یونیتی که میخوای از این کدها استفاده کنی(مثلا یونیت 2) و بعد از منوی file گزینه use unit رو انتخاب کن و بعد هم یونیتت(یونیت 1) رو اضافه کن.و در نهایت هم میتونی از توابع داخل یونیت(یونیت 1)استفاده کنی.
> موفق باشید.


 ضمن تشکر دوست عزیز
لطف بفرمایین سورس رو رفع اشکال کنین و بذارینش تو سایت تا حالشو ببریم اساسی بنده گفتم که صفرکیلومترم ولی واسه اموزش هم شده اینکارو بکنین تا یه پله بیایم بالاحیفه که بخورم زمین.
متشکر

----------


## amirisaj

سلام لطفا رمز دیتابیس رو بگزارید

----------


## farabad

قسمت کد ورود اطلاعات را که دیدم یک سوال در ضهنم ایجاد شد.اگر اشتباه نکنم شما حالت های خالی بودن editbox هاتون رو یکی یکی چک کرده اید سپس گفته اید اگر همه اونها دارای مقدار بودند اطلاعات را ثبت کن.در صورتی که با کد های کنترل خطا میشد تمام این خطاها را کنترل نمود و حتی صحت داده وارد شده را نیز کنترل کرد.دلیل خاصی داشتید که از این کد ها استفاده نکردید؟

----------


## m.amiri

سلام
 فايل اجرايي لينكش خراب شده
از سورس هم نتونسم اجرا بگيرم ميگه فايل نامبر تو اس تي ارو پيدا نمي كنه
منم تازه دلفي رو شروع كردم البته چندتا زبون ديگه رو فولم
اگه ميشه فايل اجاييو بفرستين به اين آدرس
m.amiri7@gmail.com

----------


## m.amiri

سلام مهندس
اين سورس برنامه كه گذاشتي اشكال داره
چندتا فايلشو پيدا نميكنه از جمله
NumberToStr و DateFarsi و JRO_TLB, و WinSkinData و SkinCaption, و SolarCalendarPackage
همهگي با پسوند dcu .يه بار دانلود كن ببين چشه
در ضمن لينكه فايل اجرايي هم خراب شده دوباره بزاريد

----------


## m.shamami

ایراد از برنامه نیست 
فقط ایشون یادشون رفته component رو برای ما هم بذارن!!
میتونید خودتون عوضش کنید.

----------


## m.amiri

> ایراد از برنامه نیست 
> فقط ایشون یادشون رفته component رو برای ما هم بذارن!!
> میتونید خودتون عوضش کنید.


سلام دوست من من نميدونم چطوري عوضش كنم ميشه كمكم كنيد از برنامه اجرايي بگيرم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سلام کل اینترنت و گشتم نمیشه هیج جور این سورس به نتیجه برسه ؟؟؟
کسی نیست کمک کنه ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

کسی نیست جواب بده ؟

----------


## fahimi

من  کامپوننت ها مانند اسکین و تاریخ فارسی  و مسیج را برداشتم و مجدد در دلفی 2010 کامپایل کردم

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

یعنی الان مشکلی نداره ؟ کچاهاش کم شده ؟ خیلی ممنون که ج دادید

----------


## fahimi

چیزی  از برنامه کم نشده فقط کامپوننت vclskin  که  اینتر فیس (ظاهر) برنامه تغییر میدهد و برای ساده شدن سورس  کامپوننت Solar Calendar که نمایش تقویم شمسی بود حذف و بجای از edit box استفاده کردم  در ضمن برای نمایش پیام ها برنامه نویس محترم از masdlg استفاده کرده بود من بجایی آن از messagedlg استفاده شد
 در ضمن برای کم کردن حجم آپلود فایل اجرایی حذف کردم  برنامه مجدد کمپایل نمایید

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

عزیز رمز دیتابیس و شما می دونید ؟
من می خوام پرداختی و برداشت از حساب هایی که انجام میده و در حد + موجودی یا - موجودی نباشه اونارم دخیره کنه
کار شاده ای هستش یک جدول اضافه تر می خواد
منتها من با دلفی کار نکردم میشه راهنمایی کنید چیکار کنم ؟

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

می خوام یک جدول بهشه
که کلید خارجی داشته باشه که همون آیدی دارنده حسابه
2 3 تا فیلدم که بگه فلان آیدی در فلان تاریخ یا برداشت کرد فلان مبلغ و یا پرداخت
در واقع مهمه برام که تراکنش ها قبت بشه و بتونم اونارو ببینم ئ جستجو وو ازین حرفا

----------


## fahimi

رمز TtX65327 مباشد 
برای روش که شما میخواهید بایستی از منطق حسابداری استفاده شود، به فرض برای نگهداری حساب صندوق فیلدهای نام طرف حساب، بدهکار و بستانکار در تیبل ایجاد،  واریزی ها در بدهکار و برداشت از صندوق بستانکار ثبت شده .
 الی آخر ... متاسفانه برنامه نویس محترم از این روش استفاده نکرده است .لذا تهیه معین حساب و مغایرت گیری با طرف های حساب غیر ممکن است

----------


## sadra12345

با عرض سلام 
يك فايل دارم نمي دونم كه چه نوع ديتا بيسي است و چگونه تبديل به اكسس ميشه 
لطفا راهنمائيم كنيد 
ممنون

----------


## afshin2010

اگه امکان داره این کامپونت ها را بزارید NumberToStr و DateFarsi و JRO_TLB, و WinSkinData و SkinCaption, و SolarCalendarPackage
برای دانلود با تشکر

----------

